# Magnus the Red, Prince of Change, 1000 sons Primarch



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

So after Angron, my next summoning is the mighty sorcerer Magnus the Red, Thousand Sons primarch :
http://hellric.over-blog.com/article-10470490.html

Painting will begin today


----------



## nobrot (Jan 24, 2007)

thats a tasty little model look forward to the wip


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Really looking forward to the WIP pics, looks like a great model so far though


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Just love that model, your additions really help to give the 
model just that bit more of a Tzeentch/Thousand Sons feel.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Gotta say Hellric, as cool as the model is, the wings are not up to the rest imho. There is something..... lacking on this model in my eyes but for the life of me I can't figure out what. Definitely don't care for those wings however.


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

The Wraithlord said:


> Gotta say Hellric, as cool as the model is, the wings are not up to the rest imho. There is something..... lacking on this model in my eyes but for the life of me I can't figure out what. Definitely don't care for those wings however.


Well, about the wings, the ones shown on ethe pic are just the base, full wings will be glued later. They will be spread to the top, making the mini 3" taller.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ahh, that would definitely change the looks of the model for sure.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

i've always wanted to do a magnus the red for 40k myself but my conversion skills aren't there yet. I look forward to seeing how this turns out, especially with your previous track record to amaze with your conversion AND painting skills.

Are you basing it on the old epic model? or maybe a piece of artwork?


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Madonna?


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

jigplums said:


> i've always wanted to do a magnus the red for 40k myself but my conversion skills aren't there yet. I look forward to seeing how this turns out, especially with your previous track record to amaze with your conversion AND painting skills.
> 
> Are you basing it on the old epic model? or maybe a piece of artwork?


It's based on this : 








From Horus Heresy artbook, volume 4, Black Library.

@Anphicar : LOL, good one


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

Interesting


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

ouch ! after one month of painting, here's the Prince of Change in all his glory (or I hope so  )

http://hellric.over-blog.com/article-11015617.html


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

WOW!!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

your work never siezes to amaze. Fabulous


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Nice. Very nice. I like the rainbow effect on his wings a lot.


----------



## kryptixx (Jun 21, 2007)

Absolutely amazing. I'm glad you posted the pics before the paint so I could see your green stuff work. Very well done.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Bloody wonderful as always, how you do it I have no idea. I cannot even begin to say how good that is. 

Loooking forward as always to seeing more of your work.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Painting job looks great!, just 2 things, to me he woulda seemed more natural looking if he was leaning over his knee on the rock and bending it a little more, woulda taken a bit of work to get that off i bet though, and without alot of things that seem daemonishy on him, those toes/toe nail things on his greaves seem a little outa place, again though the body/wings/paint job look awsome


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Fantastic!!


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

The Wraithlord said:


> Fantastic!!


I'm really glad you like it as you're a true Tzeentch fan and also agreat painter/converter.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Fantastic work, very colourful but not to much.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Its dreadful, you should never be allowed to paint another model in your life, to save you from your shame I will do the selfless act and take it away from you so you never have to look a it again, although the burden would be great, its the least I can do :mrgreen:


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I love it too, fantastic work on the wings!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Can i ask what you used for wings on this guy? 

I recently got one of these and want to do something similar (it will be no where near as good, but it i digress..)


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Um Barnster you might want to check the posting dates on a buried thread lol. This one is three YEARS old.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

this is an epic win...freaking epic.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey 3 years old or not its still one of the best Deamon primarch models out there. One that newer member may not have seen before.

but no i never saw the date, my apologies if any problems caused. Question still stands though if you have any idea about the wings


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks for reviving my good ol' Magnus 
Now for your question : wings are from Demon Prince Abyst from Reaper miniatures : http://www.reapermini.com/OnlineStore/abyst/sku-down/03121

Good luck for your own one, keep me posted !


----------

